# What are you listerning to?



## modfox (Jan 18, 2017)

self explanatory don't you think? I think so


----------



## Artruya (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey, modfox!
I usually try to listen to calm, soothing music in the early mornings, and i just woke up! So I'm listening to:





How about yourself?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Almost night here, so I'm listening to some soothing music to get me to sleep. Right now it's Rokia Traore


----------



## Artruya (Jan 18, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Almost night here, so I'm listening to some soothing music to get me to sleep. Right now it's Rokia Traore


I've never heard of her! But i just listened to her song Laidu. Wow! I found myself really digging it a couple minutes into the song. Beautiful!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Artruya said:


> I've never heard of her! But i just listened to her song Laidu. Wow! I found myself really digging it a couple minutes into the song. Beautiful!


Yeah, she's really a great singer. I'd say her earlier songs(Laidu,Mouneissa...) are way better than the newer ones that tend to be more pop-ish


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2017)

modfox said:


> self explanatory don't you think? I think so


There's already a stickied thread for this.
This subforum is for creators of music to post and discuss their own music. You're looking for this one for general music discussion.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 18, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> There's already a stickied thread for this.
> This subforum is for creators of music to post and discuss their own music. You're looking for this one for general music discussion.


But we'll probably use this topic anyway since we never really do anything about this sort of thing.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 18, 2017)

Righteous, well right im listening to the sound of the welding machine im using, and other people in the shop grinding, hammering metal, cutting, etc... Im assuming you meant music though. So im about to put in my head phones and play some bad religion.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti from 1975.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

im actually started this song:


----------



## Simo (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti from 1975.


I almost was about to buy this today. But I needed to make a cut on money (already bought 5 other albums hehe)


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 28, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> I almost was about to buy this today. But I needed to make a cut on money (already bought 5 other albums hehe)


Btw i will never understand the proce lpgics of the Music Industry. Cause i bought 9(originally 5 but one of them is a 5 CD album compilation) Albums for around 24 € including Gn'R's Appetite for Destruction (which was the cheapest CD. Almost obsessive...) , the Skid Row album and a Lynyrd Skynyrd compilation (thats the 5 CD compilation, sadly the classics like simple mna and sweet home alabama arent on it) ... and then i wanted to buy a single album from Bad Company and they wanted 20 bucks for just the one album... (it was a cardboard box, not eeveen a plastic box like the other ones)
*shrugs* guess some things are doomed to remain a mystery ....


----------



## Rainbo (Mar 29, 2017)

Listening to moar electro-whatever. Because of course I am. XD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## IncubusZenith (Mar 29, 2017)

My favourite voice in the whole world


----------



## Rainbo (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Yvvki (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Dewclaw Silvertail (Apr 3, 2017)

Listening to some of the RiSk Gaming Clan Music that has been added to a playlist

(currently listening to Tears Don't Fall by Bullet for my Valentine)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

Enya! <3


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2017)

Nina Simone. Among Jazz vocalists, I've been increasingly impressed...


----------



## Royn (Apr 3, 2017)

the sound of my organs operating, and the blood coursing through my veins.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## lupi900 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 8, 2017)

(Headphone Warning)!!


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Apr 10, 2017)

Can't understand the lyrics at all, but that's not stopping me from being obsessed with this song.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

LOVE, PEACE AND HARMONYYYYY LOVE PEACE AND HARMONYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY OH VERY NICE VERY NICE VERY NICE VERY NICE

BUT MAYBE IN THE NEXT WORLD

jesus christ how I love this band


----------



## SicPanther515 (Apr 18, 2017)

I listen to Slipknot ... obviously lol, and I like indie music, most metal, and classical. I like anything that sounds good to me honestly.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Jarren (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been reaffirming  my love for this band over the last few days and I can't remember for the life of me why I stopped listening to them for so long. I mean, not all of their stuff is great, but when they get it right, they get it perfect! (For my taste anyway)


----------



## NocturneFox! (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## PixelVixen (May 26, 2017)

All sorts!

Enya mostly (fave artist), thown in with a bit of 90's cheese; Sigur Ros; Shania Twain; Taylor Swift; Eurodance; Japanese soundtrack-y stuff, and a bit of Babymetal thrown in for good measure XD


----------



## MrPhox (May 27, 2017)

A bit old, but so good! I like the regular beat of that song!


----------



## Astar18 (Jun 5, 2017)

I love progressive. Like Plini. This is my favourite progressive band.
They are so beautiful...


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 9, 2017)

One More Night-Maroon 5 . I really like Maroon 5 and their music.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jun 29, 2017)

At the moment, I've got the new Com Truise album (Iteration) on repeat.  It's been killer for keeping focused during work hours.
The last couple weeks I've been alternating between Young Ejecta, Cigarettes After Sex, and Bear's Den.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 1, 2017)

The entire album is amazing, but this is the track I'm listening to now. It's like an electronic rap/jazz musical, basically, centered around the story of a mentally ill man who writes letters every day to a best friend he hasn't seen for years. Very difficult to describe.


----------



## Alstren (Jul 1, 2017)

HELP ITS STUCK IN MY HEAD! KILL ME!


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 1, 2017)

Alstren said:


> HELP ITS STUCK IN MY HEAD! KILL ME!




say no more fam


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 10, 2017)

This song gets me, *every*, *fucking*, *time*. Ugh!


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

the song warriors listen to before they go do battle.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 10, 2017)

The Augustines: "Cruel City"


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 10, 2017)

this song gives me so much inspiration, no matter when i listen to it though i always get a creepy vide form it X3


----------



## noxnogatabah (Jul 10, 2017)

Peter Gabriel is the shaznite!


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 16, 2017)

Jackyl!!!


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## lajm (Jul 18, 2017)

this album is fucking insane


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 18, 2017)

tfw ur a throwback millennial


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Scales42 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>



Synthwave! <3 you have a great taste in music


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Kaki Fennec (Jul 24, 2017)

nothing cause im making music hehe


----------



## Cowmatian (Jul 26, 2017)

My old "return of the rentals" cd


----------



## GigaBit (Jul 26, 2017)

My 2 favorites:


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Naresie (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Loffi (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2017)

Always liked this song, reminds me of Michigan, growing up, my first car at 16, making out and all...looking at it, that was the main reason to get a car, really. 

And those lines about woke last night to the sound of thunder are nice...

(just posting this for the music, here...)


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Aug 21, 2017)

Eurobeat intensifies


----------



## KushFox (Aug 24, 2017)

Arca is my favoritest (*ULTRA GAY*) music producer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Aug 29, 2017)

Devin Townsend, of course


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 29, 2017)

KushFox said:


> Arca is my favoritest (*ULTRA GAY*) music producer.


also one of the most graphic.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## KushFox (Sep 2, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> also one of the most graphic.



I'm glad somebody else can relate to me on that. Omfg. Lol. Ty.


----------



## Junkerfox (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, baby, I been drinkin'
And I shouldn't come by I know
But I found myself in trouble, darlin'
And I had nowhere else to go

Got some whisky from the barman
Got some cocaine from a friend
I just had to keep on movin'
Til I was back in your arms again

I'm guilty, baby I'm guilty
And I'll be guilty all the rest of my life
How come I never do what I'm supposed to do
How come nothin' that I try to do ever turns out right?

You know, you know how it is with me baby
You know, you know I just can't stand myself
And it takes a whole lot of medicine
For me to pretend that I'm somebody else

-Randy Newman


----------



## Junkerfox (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 15, 2017)

I saw them in concert recently and they were still amazing!


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Sep 29, 2017)

Currently listening to these three songs on this video and watching the video of course with heavy heart


----------



## Ginza (Sep 29, 2017)

Brings me back...


----------



## Iovic (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 29, 2017)

Turns a mediocre song into a good one.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 29, 2017)

Vocaloid is pretty much the only thing I listen to. Or if we aren't talking about music, I'm mostly listening to people call me a faggot. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2017)

I absolutely love Stellaris soundtracks, you have no idea.


----------



## luumanh_123 (Sep 30, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


>


I like Old Crow Medicine Show - Take 'Em Away


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2017)

Because Stellaris. <3


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 30, 2017)

Because


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 30, 2017)

Ariel Pink took over my life once again


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 30, 2017)

Far Too Loud - Faster Than Light


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 6, 2017)

I stay mostly with heavier guitars






But there's a few songs I pop in for workouts, or the range


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 7, 2017)

40 days? Them's rookie numbers. 

Also because this song is pretty much the summary of my life for the last few years.


----------



## Simo (Oct 9, 2017)

Cure for Pain...


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 12, 2017)

Luke Million - Transylvania Disco


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

As of right now, I have come to the conclusion, there are too many people hanging around my section of the shop. 

Therefore, I currently am running this on loop at full blast until they all leave.  






*new record.  Less than 3 minutes


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2017)

Soundtrack to Westworld - Ramin Djawadi


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't really listen music except I listen most often video games soundtrack or manga OST for my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 1, 2017)

One of my favourite covers


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 10, 2017)

Touhou extra bosses medley


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 10, 2017)

What the actual fuck did I just watch???


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 11, 2017)

One of my favorite uilleann pipe solos, performed by a god.
Dat capo change at 4:14 though...


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

There's just something fun and relaxing about blasting dubstep while driving on a dark rainy highway hydroplaning everywhere in the middle of the night


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> There's just something fun and relaxing about blasting dubstep while driving on a dark rainy highway hydroplaning everywhere in the middle of the night



there's something very satisfying by watching the infinite definition of a fucker getting fucked.


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Its not appropriate so I cant really post it xD

Its by Pepper Coyote... theres your hint hahaha


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 13, 2017)

My son wants me to sing this all the time to him so I'm getting more familiar with the lyrics.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Amiir (Nov 14, 2017)

\m/_


----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 16, 2017)

"A Father's Love" 
by James Dooley


----------



## plutopias (Nov 18, 2017)

at the moment, "if everyone cared" by nickelback. before that, santeria by sublime.... before that.... ive got this long ass playlist lol


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2017)

this.... <3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 22, 2017)

Bo-cephus!!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 22, 2017)

Listening to some older stuff tonight.  I need relaxing music.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 24, 2017)

This mornings earwig is Depeche Mode - World In My Eyes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tis the season.


----------



## Alstren (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Gavin the Dragon (Nov 24, 2017)

If only there was an all male version XD


----------



## Juniper (Nov 24, 2017)

Let My Baby Stay - Mac DeMarco (Tiffany C.E. Cover)


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 24, 2017)

currently, at this moment, i am listening to Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

Simo said:


>






both are on my "coole musik" playlist on youtube 
I like the guitar-riff very much! (It's on place 7 of my top ten Guitar riffs I like)


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)

He can be tender, too

makes me cry, this


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)

omg thnaks!


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

?


Simo said:


> omg thnaks!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 29, 2017)

It might not be sophisticated, but I find it helps me work, fades into the background easily and so on.





Edit - I also didn't want to be a broken record and post my weird old music collection.


----------



## Simo (Nov 29, 2017)

Just was so amazing!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 29, 2017)

The new *Evanescence* album, Synthesis.  With thanks to @InfinityZ 


InfinityZ said:


> ...Imperfection...



*♡.♡*


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 29, 2017)

^^ that remix of "Bring Me To Life" .... _sweet_


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 29, 2017)

Love this song at the moment


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't know if anyone heard about Russ Ballard but I like this one song: it's calles Fire still Burns




Another cool Song: Midnight oil beds are burning


----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Nov 29, 2017)

Furry or not?


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I have been listening to some of my own work (or someone elses work in my awesome 8-bit form)... I will post this in the *Musicians: Post your latest song submission! *thread tomorrow. It goes a little something like this: 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsteve-hills-767191669%2Fgravity-falls-theme


----------



## Beaknose (Dec 2, 2017)

Her music has been stuck in my head lately, beautiful work.


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 3, 2017)

I listen to this often


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 3, 2017)

Miami horror: sometimes

First heard this song in GTA V and loved it so much I bought their album


----------



## 134 (Dec 5, 2017)

On Vinyl.


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 5, 2017)

Seems appropriate!


----------



## Remroto (Dec 7, 2017)

Currently listening to the one, the only, Dance With The Dead! 




Eeee!!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 7, 2017)

The Unknown by Imagine Dragons


----------



## 134 (Dec 7, 2017)

It's popular and 100% german





even more popular but only 50% german


----------



## SlyCool (Dec 7, 2017)

Upside Down by Jeremy Zucker. I vibe with it so hard


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)

(very big cannons)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Remroto (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 24, 2017)

I remember listening to The Cars growing up, and it's good to see how his work has evolved with technology.  

This is probably my favorite song this month.  It's just too clean.


----------



## ariala (Dec 24, 2017)

A mashup of Smells Like Teen Spirit and You Spin Me Round. It has to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Elisa2B (Dec 28, 2017)

This.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 30, 2017)

The bass line in this song kicks ass.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Dec 30, 2017)

The Manic Street Preachers have a new album out in 2018 so I'm pretty excited. They released a single from it called International Blue, which is pretty damn good


----------



## AceofHearts (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Magnavox (Jan 2, 2018)

Been a bit weebish on my music intrests lately


----------



## Karatine (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Yvvki (Jan 3, 2018)

This right now!


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 3, 2018)

^From this




^To this 
Depends on my mood.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 3, 2018)

@Latur Husky 
What do you think of Knoflinger's solo work?


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 4, 2018)

Magnavox said:


> @Latur Husky
> What do you think of Knoflinger's solo work?


If we're thinking about the same person his name is Mark Knopfler. Anyway his solo's are hypnotizing.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 4, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> If we're thinking about the same person his name is Mark Knopfler. Anyway his solo's are hypnotizing.


yeah what you said. He needs more silent letters in his name. I liked his album _kill to get crimson_


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 7, 2018)

i listen to  a lot of kpop oops lol :'')
my fave rn is GOT7! here's a song of theirs that i really really like:










 (the part switch is really good too!)


----------



## Ashke (Jan 11, 2018)

I have Bowie's final album on repeat since his birthday on Monday. It's so intense and haunting.  His last gift to his fanbase.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2018)

Some quality 90's music.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kyr (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 14, 2018)

This song was playing when I saw the thread, from Cheap Thrills by Big Brother Holding Company, with Janis Joplin on vocals


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 14, 2018)

& - Tally Hall

Fits my fursona's personality, plus it's a huge bop.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2018)

Right now I'm listening to the sounds of my thoughts, though it's more like noise than actual music.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2018)

Really digging these remixes, such energy and good vibes.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 15, 2018)

MORE STARBOMB!!!!


----------



## ♡Vivian♡ (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh music. I have been listening to this recently


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


>


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 15, 2018)

Been playing this a bit after hearing that lead singer Dolores died. Beautiful song.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 16, 2018)

Ashke said:


> I have Bowie's final album on repeat since his birthday on Monday. It's so intense and haunting.  His last gift to his fanbase.



Speaking of haunting final gifts... Leonard Cohen- You Want It Darker - FULL ALBUM - YouTube

Other than that, just snagged a nice recording of the Bach Magnificat for $3 and it's been in heavy rotation in my car...God, I love used CD stores.


----------



## Simo (Jan 16, 2018)

Also, a song by Leonard Cohen, via Nina Simone. 

But it stirs so many memories I'm not sure it's always such a good song to play, and yet...

(RAI TRE, Rome, 'decent' quality)


----------



## Ashke (Jan 16, 2018)

Kumali said:


> God, I love used CD stores.



Sadly, they've become few and far between here. I can only think of two that have survived that I raid regularly.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SugarCrimes (Jan 17, 2018)

Ooh wow what a surprise! It's Glass Animals


----------



## Ashke (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2018)

Major earworm lately


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm listening to my town's theme song:


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Gotta love Maiden's guitar work.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Razorscab (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Nightlock (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## ~FenrisDirewolf~ (Jan 24, 2018)

Artruya said:


> Hey, modfox!
> I usually try to listen to calm, soothing music in the early mornings, and i just woke up! So I'm listening to:
> 
> 
> ...


Atlantico is another great track by Roberto


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Currently listening to this album.  It never fails to amuse me that Gary Moore (guesting on guitar) is referred to as "Mister Garibaldi Moorhen" on one of the songs.  In my head, that's just his name now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


Loved this song. From the movie The Soldier. Tangerine Dream was 80s classic!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 28, 2018)

On another old music kick, last time it was Queen, now Bowie, namely the Ziggy Stardust era.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Currently listening to this album.  It never fails to amuse me that Gary Moore (guesting on guitar) is referred to as "Mister Garibaldi Moorhen" on one of the songs.  In my head, that's just his name now.


Hippie


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 28, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hippie



I don't deny it!  It may even say so on my profile.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I don't deny it!  It may even say so on my profile.


Hippies are good people.


----------



## katalistik (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> On another old music kick, last time it was Queen, now Bowie, namely the Ziggy Stardust era.


Bowie was one of a kind. Just saw a video from 07 where he was singing Comfortably Numb with Pink Floyd. Outfuckinstanding!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Esme green (Jan 30, 2018)

SHAPE OF YOU....ED SHEERAN


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2018)

RIP DELORES


----------



## Simo (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 2, 2018)

I recently started watching The Walking Dead, and the actor who plays Merle is in Tombstone, so I naturally felt like watching that movie again. I wish Dana Delany made a full cover of this song.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 2, 2018)

Another one that is now considered an oldie (where did the years go?). I’m a sucker for great guitar work.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 2, 2018)

Judas Priest just released the title track of their new album holllyy shieettttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 4, 2018)

Why can’t the UT! And HomeStuck fandoms get along?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## smolsketch (Feb 4, 2018)

I love all music, but one genre that I enjoy listening to would be classic rock.


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Majesty Sidus (Feb 4, 2018)

Swing It by Sean and Bobo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Feb 4, 2018)

Mientras tanto, yo escucho las legendarias piezas de Chopin.
"El Vals de Primavera"


----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Feb 4, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> View attachment 27394



No puedo dejar de enamorarme de esto.


----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 5, 2018)

Que_importa_el_nombre said:


> No puedo dejar de enamorarme de esto.


I'm happy to hear that you like it


----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Feb 5, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> I'm happy to hear that you like it








Nota: Lo elegí por el título, no es que sea ninguna proposición.
Sobre aviso, no hay engaño.


----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Feb 5, 2018)

Regresando, ahora estoy escuchando...






Una obra que me eriza hasta el alma.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Que_importa_el_nombre (Feb 5, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>



Siempre es agradable conocer música tan armoniosa como nueva para uno.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Sagt (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## 2DFIEND (Feb 13, 2018)

this because i am gay


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Junkerfox (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Latur Husky (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)

The Cramps! This was such an awesome band to see live...

Nice live footage, audio is a bit iffy, but ah, well: I wanna get in your pants!


----------



## defunct (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2018)

Daft Punk. <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 20, 2018)

Nobody's Diary


----------



## Shoiyo (Feb 20, 2018)

Se/ mo laoch, mo Ghile Mear


----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Rochat (Feb 20, 2018)

I absolutely love Pink Guy/ Joji right now.


----------



## Jitters (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Sylwings (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jitters (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2018)

Ramones! I always wanted to be one of the Ramones, when I grew up...but maybe good I did not, as they are all dead now : (


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Jitters (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Jitters (Feb 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


Nice


----------



## Kuuro (Mar 3, 2018)

I've had these albums almost on loop... really into The Dodos right now. Meric Long is amazing at finger picking, and there's just something about their sound I love to death


----------



## Jitters (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

And maybe God is a train, going all across Atlanta And crying in the deep of the night And maybe God is a train, shining light into a tunnel And coming on with all of its might  And maybe everything's cool, and it don't make a difference what you do And maybe everything's fine, and it don't make a difference who loves who But baby take care, take care And maybe God is a boy, kneeling down in dirty gardens And taking bugs apart with his hands And maybe God is a boy, in a social situation And trying to be tough like a man And maybe everything's there on a silver platter for us now And maybe nobody cares and nothing really matters for us now But baby take note, take note And maybe God is a girl, dressing up her little animals Setting out a table for tea And maybe God is a girl, who just got her learner's permit She's driving drunk and dangerously  And maybe everything's just exactly how it's supposed to be But even then what exactly has that got to do with me When I'm in pain, in pain And maybe God is a train.......


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 15, 2018)

mama, we all go to hell


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## verneder (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2018)

drift across the infinite plane of the universe on a rotating sphere of mater that is traveling around another larger sphere of matter due to gravitation as you always have done with this album.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 16, 2018)

my mind has been open to the dark depths of our existense


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Nina Simone. Among Jazz vocalists, I've been increasingly impressed...


I love Nina Simone xD


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 16, 2018)

WHY CANT I STOP LISTENING


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

Eartha Kitt ftw.


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2018)

cyborgdeer said:


> Eartha Kitt ftw.



Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: )


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: )


Meowwwwwwwwwwww! ;3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

and this bandcamp


name translated is 'dosage form'


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

dunno who this guy is


----------



## Denji (Mar 16, 2018)

Recently been digging these; 

*Unlike Pluto - Everything Black (feat. Mike Taylor)*





*Thirty Seconds to Mars - This is War*


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

came for the cute videogamey arpeggios but

oh god what is happening at 4:23 turns into some twisting ligneous interpretation of dubstep

if anyone on this topic is bipolar please listen to the youtube? I've been curious for the longest time if the progression of the song is 'bipolar' in some intrinsic way


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 16, 2018)

Wrong Bitch-Extended mix by Bob The Drag Queen and Todrick Hall


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 17, 2018)

I showed this to my brother because... the part with the rainbow colors scanning her head looked like an MRI to me 

Edit: Also the B-Side "Come Near Me", if you look up the actress she's actually from Kosovo and uh... not an actress at all


----------



## Ciderfine (Mar 21, 2018)

Right now? The snow soft humming of my GPU, later PATDs most "hated album" because i'm freaky like that.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 21, 2018)

I was maybe under the misconception that this song was about /personal/ happiness 

Aaron Funk would do it, the absolute madman/troll

4:30 is like life and death at the same time and I don't even know anymore


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## fourur (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## rknight (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a lost/unreleased album "Classics/Esoteric Secrets of Generative Clowncore" something or other


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Mar 27, 2018)

The queens of Kpop, duh


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

Get meme’d!!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## metafang (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Sealab (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Eeltail (Apr 12, 2018)

This was stuck in my head so I found out its name today. I originally heard it from a Sonic Channel mp3.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 12, 2018)

I saw these guys live and they were so good. Id never even heard of a surf rock apocalypse band before


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 14, 2018)

Nostalgia binge time


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Apr 18, 2018)

Warning to headphone users: sudden, high pitch majesty


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Sealab (Apr 20, 2018)

Simo said:


>


Oh damn, I love that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Adam Lambert. <3

Gotten addicted to this album..


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm making Malik's ref sheet and I need to get into the mood....SO, as a woman, there's only one song to turn to!




It's working wonders..mmmmmmm.


Spoiler: delishuuuuzzzzz


----------



## Flowercat (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Sealab (Apr 24, 2018)

One of my favs


----------



## Simo (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

total aphex twin ripoff probably but non-pretentious so lol THANK YOU


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 28, 2018)

umm
yea


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2018)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Apr 29, 2018)

DO NOT WATCH THE DIRECTORS CUT


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 8, 2018)

this is a lot of things but mang it's almost Goemon-esque


----------



## Simo (May 9, 2018)




----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 9, 2018)

Remember the name


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 9, 2018)

I dunno how to post vids


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 13, 2018)

what, there is background music, I like the background music


----------



## AppleButt (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 21, 2018)




----------



## SusiKette (May 25, 2018)

Go listen to it. It's worth it


----------



## Joni (May 25, 2018)

It depends on my mood. I usually listen to all the Youtube gaming music mix stuff. But also electro swing, chillstep, ncs and I have some heavy metal from my sister.


----------



## RunRuben (May 29, 2018)

Anything in my 80s playlist <3

-


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 29, 2018)

Simo said:


>



did I post the ultradank exclusive soundchip they got for Castlevania III in Japan (the American one is some other chip and all squarewave-y)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

original:


----------



## AppleButt (May 30, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Simo (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 5, 2018)

sorry if anyone likes "BT" (the electronic musician guy) at the very least "Dreaming" was a rip of this


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 5, 2018)

That sax <3


----------



## Simo (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

Found a new youtube remix channel. It started with a remix of dancing in the moonlight, now I'm listening to a remix of a song from the original Charlie and The Chocolate Factory.

www.youtube.com: EDM Bot

F-ing superb. Hopefully he didn't just do an insanely good job on just those two songs or he'll make a fool out of me for having put this out here lol. Just can't contain my excitement is all. :3

EDIT: I still have that URL issue on my PC. I wasn't sure if it was on my end or not if anyone noticed my ranting. Extremely weird behavior the site/PC was exhibiting. I've never seen a URL repeatedly refuse to link to anything but a previously utilized one from another thread. So strange and frustrating. At least posting with my phone seemed to fix it.


----------



## scythemouse (Jun 22, 2018)

A little mood music to go with a current project. If you were a kid in Canada in the last half of the 80's it's likely you know this.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 23, 2018)

accidentally furry lyrics


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

modfox said:


> self explanatory don't you think? I think so


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 3, 2018)

Merry Men or Maid Marian


sorry


----------



## Julen (Jul 3, 2018)

some fire ass civil war tunes


----------



## LaVitaEBella (Jul 3, 2018)

_red and yellow and pink and green that’s what I see when you’re here with me _

This is a great song to end my day, it even helps my dog to fall asleep early in his pet bed. I've been a fan of Hailee Steinfeld since the Rock Bottom days.


----------



## scythemouse (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## pandasayori (Jul 5, 2018)

found this while watching a speedpaint video


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## benzee (Jul 6, 2018)

voice like silk


----------



## Yumus (Jul 9, 2018)

Its almost 1 am 



 Good time for this music


----------



## Sugar.Rush (Jul 9, 2018)

Kid Cudi~


----------



## MAN_BURD (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Hopei (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 12, 2018)

Calm music while working.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 12, 2018)

I've been going through a serious kick of indie rock music with decent animation:


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 18, 2018)

Porcelain Ocelot


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 19, 2018)

This old good stuff!


----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jul 21, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>



this is real right, not vaporwave per se


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 21, 2018)

One of the gods of the guitar with the only man who could make me second guess my wedding vows.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 21, 2018)

Only the best


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 28, 2018)

Some how I today have got myself completely hung up on this version of Massive Attack's - Protection


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 29, 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of Written by wolves and royal blood. Hook line and sinker is rly good by royal blood, and starlight by written by wolves is amazing


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 30, 2018)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fisworks%2Fsitar-nation-psychesphere-by


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 1, 2018)

Only the devils music


----------



## Dancy (Aug 2, 2018)

_lone digger by caravan palace_​


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## scythemouse (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Trill_cock (Sep 1, 2018)

That new 69 is pretty good imo


----------



## Deathless (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 2, 2018)

Queen,  Gimme the prize!


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 5, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


>


OOOOO LIT GAME!!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Alopecoid (Sep 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


>



I love that song. Phoenix has a bunch of good ones.

"Call Me Maybe" just came on my Spotify "All-Time Faves" playlist. Pure bubblegum bliss.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Somebody shared this song with me when they saw I was messing around with old National Coal Board train stuff. It's weird and alright, a good combination for music.

Also shocking to have something come out of South Wales that isn't crippling depression.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 21, 2018)

I've been on a Bligg kick recently(I have no idea why but once I liked this years' Swiss Eurovision entry on Spotify, it started recommending me a loooot of Swiss/German rap)
Here's the instrumental to my current earworm. 




One of my Spotify daily mixes now is pretty much solely German/Swiss rap =w=; But I can dig it.


----------



## surfurry (Sep 21, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Somebody shared this song with me when they saw I was messing around with old National Coal Board train stuff. It's weird and alright, a good combination for music.
> 
> Also shocking to have something come out of South Wales that isn't crippling depression.


Most amazing group ever!!! THANKS for sharing~


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 22, 2018)

surfurry said:


> Most amazing group ever!!! THANKS for sharing~



I shall share another then! Cause I may have only known about this band a day or two, and am already addicted to them.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 24, 2018)

My Ricky Skaggs tapes


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 26, 2018)

Pretty self explanatory


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

I was looking for some songs that could work well for my main character and NPCs in DVRP. I really like this one but I am stuck trying to decide which character it fits more... _hmmmmmm_.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 1, 2018)

Another favorite


----------



## Deathless (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 2, 2018)

I swear, just one more PSB track and I'll stop.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 2, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I swear, just one more PSB track and I'll stop.



Made me think of this...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 3, 2018)

Don't ask... just don't:


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Oct 4, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Don't ask... just don't:


I’m asking


----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 7, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer 

this reminds of you


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

Memory lapse!


----------



## Simo (Oct 11, 2018)

Love some Johnny Cash...


----------



## Dancy (Oct 11, 2018)

_this is one of my all time favorites._
_



_​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Dancy (Oct 11, 2018)

_i used to sing this with my mom and grandma. my grandma gave me the original cassette._
_



_​


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 11, 2018)

Heard this at my job the other day.
It's sooooooooo smooth. Definitely listening to this when thinking about a certain someone.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 11, 2018)

I've really identified with heavy, defiant music over the years. Thrash is so good for punching down all of the daily frustrations.


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 12, 2018)

Whatever music that is good...


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 12, 2018)

I've known this song for a while, and REM is one of my favourite bands, but I only really got onto this song recently, it has a nice atmosphere to it.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2018)

Stuck in my head for a while


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been listening to this nostalgic thing for a while now


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 15, 2018)

John Hiatt has a new album out, his 23rd, I think?

Like the opening cut, live here, he has a bit of a cold, but adds to it, in ways:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2018)

Hacked to pieces and blown away to create "Battle Point Unlimited"


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Oct 17, 2018)

@TacomaTheDeer 

Here's a nice song by a folk artist; been around sine the 70s

he's real sweet


----------



## Deathless (Oct 19, 2018)

Literally just came out today! I'm in love!!


----------



## Rumby (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Paolite (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Rumby (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## ScrewLoose (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## DRizzle01201 (Oct 24, 2018)

Found this song recently!


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

Listening to an old classic from my favourites list!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Rumby (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 28, 2018)

Say what you want about the 90s but it had some good music.


----------



## Narri (Oct 28, 2018)

I've been listening to the old Spyro soundtrack as of late (I WANT THE REMAKES NOW!!!!)


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

I need to stop singing this song every moment, so I'm trying a shock therapy


----------



## Deathless (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

and


----------



## Polaris (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Nov 17, 2018)

I literally know this WHOLE album from front to back and when I met the band, I told the lead singer I do and he legit tested me, and from that moment on, they never forgotten about me and my love for their music


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 18, 2018)

*Clears throat*
Yung Gravy


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

I <3 Supernatural


----------



## Deathless (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## JZLobo (Nov 23, 2018)

Currently have this running through my head because I saw Postmodern Jukebox in concert last night, even though funnily enough they didn't perform this particular one:


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## voks (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## unafraidstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

modfox said:


> self explanatory don't you think? I think so


Blues


----------



## Deathless (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 12, 2018)

Because it's cool


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 22, 2018)

Simo said:


>



That's my favorite one.


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 28, 2018)

Always loved me some Marty Robbins.


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Maybe a silly song to play now, as I do have a job, and am just at home, but seems fitting, from Delaware, and his Destroyers....me, drinkin' a soda for now! One needs some levity and blues. (1980?)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> Maybe a silly song to play now, as I do have a job, and am just at home, but seems fitting, from Delaware, and his Destroyers....me, drinkin' a soda for now! One needs some levity and blues. (1980?)


One of my favorites!! George is Thouroughly Good!


----------



## Simo (Jan 5, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> One of my favorites!! George is Thouroughly Good!



oh, he's so amazing. as good as Springsteen, in so many ways

as in:





 

he's hot


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

One of Coldplay's best most touching songs done by one of the most influential song writers of the 20th century. He wrote songs for just about everybody, and those songs were normally number one hits. And he's one of the coolest most down to Earth stoners to have ever lived! Rock on Willie!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2019)

Simo said:


> oh, he's so amazing. as good as Springsteen, in so many ways
> 
> as in:
> 
> ...


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 25, 2019)

*Slippy (Formerly Slips & Slurs) - Haunted
*

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmonstercat%2Fslips-slurs-haunted


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2019)

Joe rocks!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 25, 2019)

Wolf in sheep's clothing, 
Duality, Set it off
One of my favourites..  


I know that it's wierd but I love it!


----------



## Keefur (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am addicted to Waldeck's music.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 28, 2019)

Ckiimyir said:


>


Undertale? Deltarune? SANS!?! Is that you *looks at Lancer*


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Uathúil (Feb 2, 2019)

So I realized I can identify songs by the high notes.




G NOTE WARNING!!!!


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 2, 2019)

If I put in JUST my favorites, I would probably take up half the thread, so here's one that has a lot of the ones I like.


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 3, 2019)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


>



Gerard!!!!!! I listen to MCR because I can't bear to listen to JUST Gerard.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 4, 2019)

This is just so great


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 10, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> This is just so great



Oh my god I havent seen this in years, thanks for the flashback. My friend and I would watch this over and over dying laughing


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 11, 2019)

This was a dedicated song to my cousin's dog who I just discovered has passed away. I loved him like a brother.


----------



## Jane Hollywood (Feb 11, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> This was a dedicated song to my cousin's dog who I just discovered has passed away. I loved him like a brother.



That was really cheesy.. but sad.


----------



## artichuka (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm really excited for this new album of his  I saw him live a few years ago and it blew me away!


----------



## Deathless (Feb 11, 2019)

I've been in a very proggy mood lately...


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 17, 2019)

This was burning a hole in my brain, dont know where I heard it but glad I found it googling lyrics


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 17, 2019)

Saw this on another thread. Now I love it.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 18, 2019)

Some game music tonight..






Makes me wish my fursona was a wolf sometimes...


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 18, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Saw this on another thread. Now I love it.



.. literally did not see this before my post


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> .. literally did not see this before my post


madre is back


----------



## Joni (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2019)

The Synthwave stream have a LOT of good shit running on it. =w=


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, I have my playlist for the next six months

Who is Carmen Miranda, and why is their ghost making music? I don't know, but I like it.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2019)

Their album released today, had to listen. This one is pretty sick:


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Feb 22, 2019)

This has been on loop for sometime now.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2019)

No matter how old I get, I will never get tired of Time's Scar.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2019)

By the way we have 3 different threads for 'what are you listening to?'

forums.furaffinity.net: What Are You Listening To?
forums.furaffinity.net: What Was The Last Thing You Listened To!


----------



## Narri (Feb 23, 2019)

soundcloud.com: Please Stop Talking

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpstpodcast%2Fplease-stop-talking-31-saving-recess


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

Twenty One Pilots - Forest


----------



## 1234554321 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 31, 2019)

I believe this is one of those occasions where the cover is better than the original

Blondfire's cover of Twenty One Pilots - Heathens


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 6, 2019)

This one has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 11, 2019)

Me Jamming Out!:


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2019)

The ringing in my ear.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 16, 2019)

This song makes me think of that movie The Prophecy, with Christopher Walken.


----------



## Thecristalflake (Apr 16, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fneilcic%2Fsmooth
I really like Neil Cicierega


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Apr 16, 2019)

The one song I really want to learn on the drums. I mean hey, if Mike Mangini can do it, so can I!


----------



## LexaWalker (Apr 16, 2019)

Alexisonfire has my H E A R T


----------



## Hermelinda Marquette (Apr 18, 2019)

I am in love with Taki Taki song. Can you suggest me more songs like that? I mean the songs in which there are beats and are good for partying.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 22, 2019)

Life is fun


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

_Ah, the memories... _


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 23, 2019)

Who wants to conquer a planet?


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 23, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who wants to conquer a planet?


Me! I love Tomita's interpretations <3


----------



## Impulse-8 (Apr 24, 2019)

Here’s a neat little mellow cover I found that I thought I’d share. Never thought anyone would make an acoustic cover of this soundtrack. It’s pretty nice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 25, 2019)

What visiting FA feels like sometimes XD


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SpikeVonHagel (May 1, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

@MCtheBeardie I was disappointed to discover that the 'safety dance' really is just about dancing being safe and that the bombs at the end mean nothing. 

Philip J Fry's 'moron view' of the safety dance is the correct one. D:


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

Huh, yeah... the safety dance isn’t as safe as they said it was! That idea’s more fun.

Here’s another song I’m chillin’ to:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 1, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2019)

I kind of imagine this as the anthem for bovine fursonas.


----------



## Deathless (May 5, 2019)

Saw them live on the 3rd, they rocked!


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 5, 2019)

Woop, here comes the newest OMAM song:


----------



## Tazmo (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2019)

Yay Payday!  And bills


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 20, 2019)

Never played a DMC game in my life (I know I’m a disgrace), but this is just so chill I love it!


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

The soundtrack to my favorite Sci-Fi


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## zeusaphone (Jun 29, 2019)

I just finished listening to When Doves Cry by Prince, listening to nothing rn


----------



## JZLobo (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Purplefuzz (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Uathúil (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

-from the Parappa the Rapper anime.


----------



## Uathúil (Jul 5, 2019)

Conventional Weapons- My Chemical Romance (album)

A Fever You Can't Sweat Out- Panic! at the Disco (album)

Mania- Fall Out Boy (album)

Kitchen Sink- Twenty Øne Piløts


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 6, 2019)

My girlfriend's girlfriend's experimental noise project. 

I like it but it's not for everyone.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 6, 2019)

Spoiler



I lost my best friend. He became jealous that I had another close friend. Just realizing how much I miss him. The old him.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 7, 2019)

Because severe storm in hitting the power lines...


----------



## Catdog (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Jul 17, 2019)

Came out on my birthday, been listening to it ever since!


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2019)

earlier Ezra, real nice song


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 19, 2019)

get look at this


----------



## Narri (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 21, 2019)

If you’ve watched A Silent Voice before, this will instantly give you feels. I get chills every time the song picks up, it’s so uplifting to me!


----------



## Thechocolatedrop (Jul 21, 2019)

Well I've been basically endlessly listening to this: (this is the official music video too)






It's Zetly's Jackieboyman song (is my Jacksepticeye fangirlyness obvious yet...?)
=)


----------



## Vamux (Jul 21, 2019)

Been listening to this a lot. Don't speak a bit of Spanish, but I don't need to know the language to understand their anger.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

Can't get this out of my head!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Very appropriate for a certain corner of the world.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm listening to this... To find the hope, and meaning of it...


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 23, 2019)

Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways






albeit I'm listening to it on vinyl.


----------



## Rant (Jul 23, 2019)

And it's not even the weirdest song on my playlist.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 23, 2019)

This miracle combination of darksynth and metal.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

I just noticed there is another thread like this... What is the difference? o~o


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jul 24, 2019)

I have been listening to this for an hour now


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Jul 30, 2019)

Just got into this band but I'm vibing with it


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 30, 2019)

CNN SUCKS


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 12, 2019)

Feeling a bit Industrial Punk today.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## AyutheTigress (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## katalistik (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Aug 13, 2019)

Lately, this has been my bop


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 13, 2019)

Finally found this song after almost one year of looking for it


----------



## Deathless (Aug 13, 2019)

An old bop of mine which I just started to love again. Brings be back to good times...


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 14, 2019)

Lately, I have been listening to paddy and the rats, and other priate themed music.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 14, 2019)

Just came out!!! Already on my fourth listen!!!!


----------



## Nikstormborn (Aug 14, 2019)

A good amount of In This Moment


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Feeling a bit Industrial Punk today.


OwO what's this? There's a genre called industrial punk!


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 17, 2019)

healed-hearts said:


> OwO what's this? There's a genre called industrial punk!


Well, kinda. I consider Circle of Dust to be Industrial Punk, though to be honest the genre of Industrial tends to have punk themes anyway with their critique of society.

So to be fair, I suppose it's just Industrial. But if Industrial Punk was a thing, I'd totally be making it. XP


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

"Roses are Red" by Aqua


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Aug 17, 2019)

far cry 3  ??


----------



## Julen (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 19, 2019)

I think I hear a wolf singing....


----------



## Deathless (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 21, 2019)

- My cat wanting in. MIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWnokittyit'sjustabreezeitwon'tkillyouchilloutMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOWMIAOW...
- The stupid GPU fan on my machine getting loud then quiet then loud then quiet then loud then quiet then loud then quiet then loud then quiet then you get the picture.
- The noisy, clicky mechanical keyboard keys. (but they feel so fluuuuiiid and niiiice)
- And STOMP OUT LOUD! 











Das Favorite and second-favorite.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 21, 2019)

I wanted some 2012 love song nostalgia


----------



## Vamux (Aug 21, 2019)

"Forget about goodness and mercy, they're gone."


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

Elmo singing "Africa" by Toto...

lulz


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## TallmanClay (Aug 25, 2019)

Can't get this out of my head. Must share.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been doubling down on modest mouse, bongzilla and O'death recently. Last song I listened to?

[




ALSso, I've seen these guys live twice and it was worth it.


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 30, 2019)

[


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 31, 2019)

I have no idea why, but I love this song,


----------



## Wabbajax (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

[


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 4, 2019)

Game music, and this is one that I like so much for all the elements, I'm just imagining how a remix that perfectly captures its spirit would sound like... maybe I should try? OwO


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2019)

I have one of these, but the humidity is murder on the sound quality so I don't play it much


----------



## HyperPolka (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## blue sky love (Sep 7, 2019)

The souls of the damned dying in the lake of fire.

*snerk*

WhY


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 15, 2019)

No idea how I arrived in that YouTube corner but it was amusing to suddenly find myself there xD


----------



## WXYZ (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Raever (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Foxosh (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## ZELPHINA (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2019)

I just remembered this Christian song about Bar codes being evil.


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 4, 2019)

Kinda found this song on accident but I love it now


----------



## Keefur (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 4, 2019)

I could probably share a million songs by this artist, but I’m listening to a beautiful cover right now~


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 6, 2019)

Brand new 

Jaws theme swimming




[


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another great song from Peter Gabriel I discovered!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 12, 2019)

For the one looking for chill music. Great video too


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 13, 2019)

"U R Gay" is all I imagine during this, otherwise it's a nice song.






I also started to listen to more songs that came from Shrek, not the Shrek versions mind you, I went to the originals. Shrek knew their music, man.
My fav





My "rebellious" song, good when doing stuff with my rebelious characters. : P


----------



## Groggy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Oct 14, 2019)

Lately im literally obsessed with "Not tomorrow" from Silent Hill


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's a crazy one:






I really admire this woman for the research she's done on the sounds of birds in the Amazon and taught herself how to reproduce their tone while singing... but this is the first time I hear Tetê parodying a certain "laughing frog" nearby the southern river of Tibagi - and that's basically what she talks about in the lyrics


----------



## Groggy (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 15, 2019)

Might as well leave a brazilian pearl as a bonus


----------



## WXYZ (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 19, 2019)

Do you like nonsensical video game music from a confusing franchise that has spawned a amazing game?

I do, and this has been on repeat for me the last two days

[


----------



## Groggy (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Beaknose (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 27, 2019)

Found White Lies maybe a month ago, and I gotta say I'm digging them.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 27, 2019)

And for reasons of "I might be moving out of the Prairies sometime soon:"


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 29, 2019)

Just found this:


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 31, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdm-dokuro%2Flast-battle-from-upcoming-cave


----------



## Deathless (Nov 2, 2019)

This song is so fucking good \m/


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## smolmuffin (Nov 3, 2019)

Relistening to all of their songs right now. This one is the current one I'm on.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2019)

I love (less weeby) Japanese music.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 18, 2019)

Banger
[Explicit]


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 18, 2019)

One of the best songs ever made


----------



## WXYZ (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## LeFay (Nov 24, 2019)

"So long, and thanks for all the fish"


----------



## Groggy (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Sairn (Dec 14, 2019)

Been on an electronic music kick lately. ^^


----------



## DRGN Juno (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deegan Rin (Dec 31, 2019)

My anthem. These worries by Kid Cudi.


----------



## Groggy (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

This is my mood currently...


----------



## Sairn (Jan 24, 2020)

Crazy guitar skills, had a co-worker recommend. I can't get enough of it right now


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Jan 27, 2020)

THIS IS NOT A RICK ROLL
The Rick Roll song is different!


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 28, 2020)

Kenny Loggins - Heaven helps the man. Danger Zone is next.


----------



## VeoBoi (Jan 29, 2020)

Who Is Elvis ? (Happy Hardcore Mix) by Interactive!




Yeah i'm raver x3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Sairn (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134689 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Feb 18, 2020)

Tryna get that nostalgia from when times were better


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 26, 2020)

Yellowcard - "Ocean Avenue"


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Arix (Feb 27, 2020)

Holy shit guys


----------



## Skittles (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been getting into Berserk lately and I rather like this English cover even though it isn't the best tbh but I still rather enjoy the passion the artist put into it.


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 2, 2020)

Arix said:


> Holy shit guys


Knights of the light table did a fantastic job with this! You can't pass up Dan's singing either. I love this.


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 2, 2020)

Seeing this band live in Boston Wednesday. Love their sound.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone else feel old?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2020)

It's funny, the first time I heard the Vengaboys was in a nightclub, which I was too young to get into in the first place but I got in anyway, even had a few drinks...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## WXYZ (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)

My new favorite band:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh, the nostalgia....


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm listening to my grandparents goin' at it...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 2, 2020)

Some super relaxing space ambient...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2020)

This, 'cause it makes me giggle!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm a man of culture


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 14, 2020)

Persona 5 has great music and seems like a really great game, just wishing it wasn't only on playstation as that's the only console I don't have :/


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 27, 2020)

_the sound of you breathing_​


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 28, 2020)

bruh I don't know what I'm doing with my life


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## LeoTheFox (Apr 30, 2020)

Currently listening to *50 Cent - Baby By Me ft. Ne-Yo*.

Link incase some of you want to listen:


----------



## 1234554321 (Apr 30, 2020)

0:51
_"Though things may look very dark
Your dream is not invain
For when do you find the rainbow
Only after rain"_
Such a beautiful set of lyrics right there. Also Fallout 3 fucking rocks in part also thanks to the track selection, very appropriate for a somber game such as this


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

The youtube algorithm brought this to me today, it's very pleasant


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Filter (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## 1234554321 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 9, 2020)

Since Little Richard died today:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2020)

Sitar Hell March


----------



## 1234554321 (May 9, 2020)

While we're on the subject of indians, this is what we'll hear when T-Series takes over the world


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2020)

Ckiimyir said:


> While we're on the subject of indians, this is what we'll hear when T-Series takes over the world


If I want to annoy Guruji I can ask him to translate-- he lives in Punjab XD. Bhangra isn't what I'm out to learn, though. This is:


----------



## 1234554321 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## 1234554321 (May 11, 2020)

No idea what they're saying but this is some hardcore shit


----------



## Bluefangcat (May 13, 2020)

Losing my Religion by REM


----------



## Narri (May 13, 2020)

Stuff Smith. GETS MY SOUL DANCING!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ShadowCatzz (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Olivitree (May 13, 2020)

Danheim speaks to the creature in my art brain that doesn't get let out very often, reminds me I need to draw more on the dark primal side of my brain :3
So while I do webdesign, probably the least primal thing I can think of, this stuff stops me going completely boring.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 14, 2020)

HOLY **** best guitar theme ever this is all I’m listening to today


----------



## 1234554321 (May 14, 2020)

*I KNOW WHO I AM*
*I AM AN EVIL MAAAAAAAAAN*


----------



## Simo (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Vesper2112 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Filter (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 26, 2020)




----------



## TurboPunk (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 26, 2020)

Been looking for this one.  Found it thanks to some random guy on Reddit!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2020)

Voellig losgeloest von der Erde...


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## DingRawD (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## DingRawD (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Rayd (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Kuuro (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler


















All over the place, like always.


----------



## Nike_M_Aguaraguazu (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 16, 2020)

Teenager in love by Dion & the Belmonts


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## volkinaxe (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (Jun 19, 2020)

I've been on a chiptune binge today.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

Right now I'm listening to this awesome classic, I love YUC'e and this album she features in is completely gorgeous. I don't really know how to explain the feelings the drop gives me, but goodness it's amazing. (This is electronic music, dunno if I should make a warning but why not. The genre is Future Core to be exact!)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MEDDL3r (Jun 21, 2020)

Such a banger of a tune!!


----------



## Filter (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kope (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

I listen to everything that my soul thinks is right foe me for the exact moment


----------



## Sylwings (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Sharg (Jun 27, 2020)

I love Youtube for letting me discover so many great bands that I would've never heard of outside of it.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Renyard2001 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

Only what a CEO listens to!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## wodemogi (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2020)

This is the best song to get lustily drunk to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2020)

I missed sharing in this thread


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 18, 2020)

love this album


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Oct 18, 2020)

Its still playing while I am working at home.....


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 18, 2020)

Skatune Network is what I provide this house from my room  while I wake up this morning


----------



## Filter (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 20, 2020)

can't stop listening to this


----------



## Rayd (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 21, 2020)

I discovered Lagwagon recently and have been really enjoying this album.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 24, 2020)

This guy I'm following seems to be going into the music industry
This is his first song I think and it's SUPRISINGLY amazing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

Apart from Turmion, I am currently listening to this.






You make it look easy
I'm thinking hard right now
'Cause I know that you want me
From the inside out
You got me speechless
I’m running my mouth
I was keeping your secret
But the word got out

(You're fast, then you're slow)
(Why you call? Then you fold)
You building me up
'Til your walls come down
(Yes, then you're no)
(But I'm not letting go, oh-oh)


----------



## Filter (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

right now im listening to this i need to start FF7 remake / original again lol.


----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## MainHammond (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 11, 2020)

Been going back to Gorillaz lately. Going to get every album from their discography :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Nov 23, 2020)

BPM is 998 btw


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 23, 2020)

Been really into Jazztronik lately, for a particular reason I guess


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Dec 2, 2020)

Can't stop listening to this rn:


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

Time for something slightly older..


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 3, 2020)

Niru the Husky said:


> Can't stop listening to this rn:


oh my, those o2jam and osu! memories...

------------------------





with gameplay it's much better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Niru the Husky (Dec 3, 2020)

Monster+ said:


> oh my, those o2jam and osu! memories...
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...


Yep, I usually listen to this while watching whitecat's gameplay


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Hiridor (Dec 3, 2020)

Generally not a fan of vocoid but Camellia never fails to make a banger.


----------



## Monster+ (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Polaris (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Filter (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm listening to this for days or maybe even weeks continuously:


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Simo (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Monster+ (Dec 27, 2020)

Tiara's works are underrated as hell. Been there since 2013 yet only 84k views...


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Filter (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Deathless (Jan 2, 2021)

My favorite Metallica album ever, gets me in a Guitar Hero mood too!!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 2, 2021)

The Dress Song, by PigPen Theatre Co.
					

from the album Bremen




					pigpentheatreco.bandcamp.com


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2021)

Towards the Crown of Nights by Covenant.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2021)

This is so fucking awesome, I'm actually sweating


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 14, 2021)

Huge fan of SOPHIE, one of my favorite electronic artists right now.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## LomboDePorco (Jan 17, 2021)

Can't stop to listening this


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

It's a long story, but the short version is that I have to pay tribute to the demons that give me my powers.


----------



## pooter (Jan 17, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/keepingtheravealive%2Fktra-episode-457-best-of-2020
Nice recap of the banging tracks released last year.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 20, 2021)

_"STFU, I'm listening to *Magic Spear I*"_


----------



## zusiyozu (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jan 22, 2021)

Recently started listening to Lemon Demon.
Absolutely banging music, grear stuff! I've been listening to his song "Modify," since i latched ears to it. Though. Technically i have been listening to his stuff for AGES since i heard "the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny,"


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll have my own in about a week


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Flamingo (Jan 26, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


>


I was legitimately coming here to post this.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Flamingo (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2021)

The Weeknd's "Save Your Tears" have been playing a lot on the radio and grown rather fond of it as of late.


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

C418 - Sweden - Minecraft  vol. alpha


----------



## strangecanine (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 31, 2021)

Rest in Peace SOPHIE </3


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## mocacuya (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## ziishu (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## ScarletSoftPaws (Feb 10, 2021)

This


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 10, 2021)

Listen to Atuy by Hiraoka Kotaro/DIA on #SoundCloud








						Atuy
					

Video Game Music Composer  著作権フリー音楽素材を販売しています。 https://prismatic-tone.com/  @Harmonic-Reflection  contact : diadiadia2@gmail.com




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 13, 2021)

Listening to "The Hobbit" audiobook


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 13, 2021)

Hah.


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 13, 2021)

Bois.

(Lizzo is a literal goddess.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 14, 2021)

I love this album name


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)

My earworm past days


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## baqovuku (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 25, 2021)

Teacher voice on walk-thru video


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2021)

Would be good for a vertically-scrolling shooter in the vein of Raiden or Raptor: Call of the Shadows


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## heretoday (Mar 6, 2021)

Ram by McCartney currently


----------



## artofem (Mar 6, 2021)

I've been listening to city pop lately and futurefunk too. Here's a good playlist,


----------



## KairanD (Mar 10, 2021)

One of my favorites:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2021)

ᚨᛚᚹᚨᚤᛋ ᛚᛟᚡᛖ ᛗᛖ ᛋᛟᛗᛖ ᛋᚤᚾᛏᚺᚹᚨᚡᛖ


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 10, 2021)

I found this from a garfield video


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 10, 2021)

Also I've got this one stuck in my head


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Speratic (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

献花の番人
					

（　＿　）  「愛を喜ぶ街」収録楽曲 https://www.c-h-r-o-m-a.jp/ai_wo_yorokobu_machi/  YouTube → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kidbHzViVDk




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## FoxWithAName (Mar 12, 2021)

I just realized why are there 2 What are you listening threads... I don't mind but who is the coolest? ^^


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

I just discovered a steampunk themed band and they did the MOTHERFUCKIN MONKE SONG


----------



## Play3r (Mar 18, 2021)

It's a good song.
In fact, all of the songs by waterflame are pretty good.
In my opinion.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## vehisolo (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 23, 2021)

This needs more view ! Seriously, it's really, really...


Spoiler: REALLY, REALLY, REALLY...










... really good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2021)

*



*


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Play3r (Mar 26, 2021)

How is it that only now i notice it is
What are you listerning to?​Instead of
What are you listening to?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 28, 2021)

I was introduced to the musician Owane a few days ago and I literally cannot get enough of his music, especially his new EP, YOLO.


----------



## deleted (Mar 29, 2021)

david bowie....
a lot of david bowie


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2021)

Life imitating art


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Kailirian (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been listening to some older pop classics, recently.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Octodad (Apr 8, 2021)

Never heard anything better than this.


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

AsherWolf21 said:


> Never heard anything better than this.


No way do you listen to Osquinn too?? Their stuff is sooooo goooood


----------



## Erix (Apr 14, 2021)

Currently listening to this a lot. Just some good ol’ Hyperpop c:









						Spoiled little brat
					

+⁺₊ ₊⁺ +   ⁺+₊  ⁺₊+⁺  + underscores@siximpala.com +




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

I am listening to the screaming of my inner demons. /j


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Erix (Apr 17, 2021)

Haven’t listened to this in a whillle, just listened to it again today though and I still love it nonetheless. It seems like a lot of you guys like punk/rock so maybe this will be your fancy?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## JuniperW (Apr 17, 2021)

This whole album. 
AKA, my favourite album of all time.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 17, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> This whole album.
> AKA, my favourite album of all time.
> View attachment 107633


I still lose sleep over the fact that they didn’t play Trapped Under Ice in Antarctica.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 17, 2021)

I’m sorry for spamming this thread, I just could gush about my favourite music for hours on end. Words cannot describe how much I love the guitar tone on OU812.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> This whole album.
> AKA, my favourite album of all time.
> View attachment 107633


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> View attachment 107640


Just curious, why don’t you like RTL? I’m interested in hearing some other perspectives


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 17, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> Just curious, why don’t you like RTL? I’m interested in hearing some other perspectives


It's a little weak imho, some melodies, but isn't their riffiest stuff. I love Kill 'Em All.


----------



## moutymoo (Apr 19, 2021)

Found myself listening to classical music a lot recently and came across this : holy fckin shit does this song throw off each of my senses each time i listen to it, its enthralling  
From the slow paced movements to the tocattas and tremolos, it just fuckin loses you in this spiral of energy and melancholy at each passing turn of the music, no wonder it's called the Devil's trill sonata, it demonic and temptating to listen to each time it appears on my page but at the same time I'm so glad to get to hear it another time, and another one, and another...
11/10 would listen in hell


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2021)

10:12 is actually pretty awesome 0v0


----------



## Erix (Apr 20, 2021)

Been sifting through this guys stuff and I gotta say, becoming one of my favorite artists









						talk it out (p. @ron_isreali @nickcasssidy & @nsouza416)
					

mixed by polearm out on all platforms




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2021)

Ayyyyy happy 4/20


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## deleted (Apr 21, 2021)

I thank Spotify for recommending this album to me.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2021)

*



*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Nuggiegorl (May 23, 2021)

Listening to some indie music!


----------



## anonfoxer (May 26, 2021)

an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 28, 2021)

It really depneds on my daily mood. I'm mostly into (j)pop, rock, indie, punk, alternativ, classics, folk, country, jazz,  blues , rock'n roll or OST's


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PhoxSpark (May 29, 2021)

I'm in love with Savant. He's been such an inspiration for me for a lot of years and still is.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

An old classic.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 30, 2021)

I keep listening to this chiiiiillllll stuff. Even if a lot of people don't like the game, it has some beautiful music.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 30, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> I keep listening to this chiiiiillllll stuff. Even if a lot of people don't like the game, it has some beautiful music.


Honestly, Andromeda gets a bad rep and whilst I do prefer all three of the original games I still like it. There's a lot of good stuff in it, and I do want a sequel to expand on the story.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 13, 2021)

A rather obscure artist I follow just dropped a remix of Corneria from Starfox, and it’s a banger!


----------



## Maur (Jun 13, 2021)

Been grooving to this for the past few days.


----------



## Filter (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm pretty much vibing to this while I play Fallout 76.


----------



## Filter (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Jul 15, 2021)

Some old Brazilian songs were heavily influenced by City Pop, and it's funny how I never noticed


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 15, 2021)

E: wait how many of these threads are there


----------



## Filter (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Gother (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Flamingo (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Khione Frostfang (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Aug 13, 2021)

A lot of NF tonight...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## BassFoxBoog (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 11, 2021)

Honestly? It’s pretty quiet in here and I’m kind of into that right now.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 11, 2021)

*cranks system to 14, because 11 is too quiet* allow me to help... *presses "play", Simon and Garfunkel "Sound of Silence" starts...*


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 13, 2021)

Listen to StrayCatTerry - Blind Authority (Originals) by StrayCatTerry on #SoundCloud





						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




I'm examining my own piece to correct anything necessary... So yup! This =UwU=


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Flamingo (Oct 16, 2021)

There's two of these threads, isn't there?


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 16, 2021)

I have judged this thread shall die.

Go to the other.

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.91287/


----------

